# Vacuum line routing



## jstasyszen (Feb 26, 2007)

Anyone have the vacuum line routing for a 1989 pickup with Z24 engine? It also has an automatic transmission. 

TIA
JStasyszen


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

my 87 has the diagram under the hood.


----------



## jstasyszen (Feb 26, 2007)

Unfortunately, mine doesn't. I just bought the truck, it has some issues that I am trying to resolve. Tried my local automotive shop for a manual but none were available. Still looking and still needing assistance.

Thanks for the response


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

ill be more than happy to take a picture of mine and send it to you...ill look in my haynes manual for it as well.


----------



## bkea (Feb 4, 2005)

I'd love to see it too. It will be different from mine as mine is an 86.5, but should help somewhat. All I have are colored dots.


----------



## legoman786 (Oct 19, 2006)

Mine does not have any colored dots on it or anything. If somebody could please send me the correct diagrams, I would greatly appreciate it.

I finally got the sparks hooked up right and now it just wants to backfire and not go anywhere.


----------

